# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  NABBA-WFF 16ο Πανελλήνιο Kύπελλο (20.10.2012 - Περαία Θεσσαλονίκης)

## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Στις 20-10-12 θα πραγματοποιηθεί το πανελλήνιο κυπελο της ναββα - wff στην όμορφη περαία θεσσαλονίκης στο αμφιθέατρο kappa 2000 , δίπλα στην θάλασσα με άπλετο πάρκινκ και χώρο για τα περίπτερα των χορηγών 

o αγώνας είναι πρόκρηση για το παγκόσμιο πρωταθλημα της WFF που θα γίνει στις 10 νοεμβρίου στο Λίνζ της Αυστρίας , 
για περισσότερες πληροφορίες θα ενημερώνουμε στο παρόν τόπικ του αγώνα 

τηλέφωνα επικοινωνίας της ομοσπονδίας 2310325992 , τζιλόπουλος gym 23330 24010, ENERGY BODY NUTRITION PEREA 2392110744

----------


## NASSER

Εγω απο τώρα ενημερώνω πως θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι εκεί! 
Τα αμφιθέατρα στην Ελλάδα ενδείκνυνται για τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις και πιστεύω το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι καλό!

----------


## s0k0s

Αμα υπαρχει κανενας απο Θεσ/νικη που θα παει ας μου στειλει pm να παμε μαζι.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ευχάριστο να μαθαίνουμε από τόσο νωρίς τους αγώνες της ερχόμενης σεζόν. Αναμένουμε :03. Clap: 





> Αμα υπαρχει κανενας απο Θεσ/νικη που θα παει ας μου στειλει pm να παμε μαζι.


Σωκράτη θα είμαστε αρκετοί από το φόρουμ, κάτσε να ρθει ο καιρός και θα συνεννοηθούμε.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ANTO1034

Θα έρθω και εγώ σίγουρα αν δεν προκύψει κάτι μέχρι τότε..

----------


## argyrakis

Όλοι εκεί θα γίνει χαμός

----------


## Chalkiasdimitris

καλημερα και απο εμενα ,

θα ειμαστε εκει , μιας και κατεβαζω αθλητρια στην κατηγορια figure 

να ειστε καλα

----------


## optim

ξερουμε κατηγορίες?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Οι κατηγοριες είναι οι γνωστες που γίνονται καθε χρόνο στούς αγώνες της ναββα και wff και τις έχουμε αναφέρει στα τόπικ των ομοσπονδιών , αλλα μπορεί κανείς να ενημερωθεί και απο το επίσημο σάιτ της WFF-INTERNATIONAL.COM 

αυτες οι κατηγορίες γίνονται στα Ελληνικά πρωταθλήματα της ΝΑΒΒΑ  και ξεκινάν απο το απλό φίτνες , φίτνες περφόρμανς , φίτνες αθλέτικ , , σούπερ μπόντυ και εξτρίμ μπόντυ

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> *NABBA-INTERNATIONAL*
> 
> 
> *Κατηγορίες Fitness*
> 
> *Στην WFF (το fitness παρακλαδι δηλαδη της Nabba International) υπάρχουν δυο διαχωρισμοι στους αθλητες:*
> 
> *α)Ως προς τον σωματότυπο*
> 
> ...




Κατηγορίες Αθλητών/Ομοσπονδία
Εδώ θα βρεις τις κατηγορίες όλων των ομοσπονδιών.

----------


## optim

ευχαριστω!!

----------


## worfel

παιδια ειμαι απο κατερινη και ενδιαφερομαι να ερθω.

ψηνεται κανενας να παμε μαζι?

----------


## billy89

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ αγώνες στη Θεσσαλονίκη! Θα είμαστε σίγουρα εκεί μιας και κατεβάζουμε και αθλητές! Team Narkissos!

----------


## junior

σιγουρα θα ειμαστε εκει!!σιγουρα θα ειναι παρα πολυ ωραια

----------


## junior

και καλη επυτιχια στην ομαδα narkissos!!!!

----------


## eli_din3

Α ωραια..κ γω θελω να ρθω  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## marvin

> Α ωραια..κ γω θα  ρθω




Τωρα γραφτηκε σωστα!!!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## eli_din3

> Τωρα γραφτηκε σωστα!!!!!


Ε μοναχουλα μικρο κοριτσι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   θα με δουν μικρη μικρη θα πουν που παει αυτο?  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## marvin

Μμμ...ναι..ελα εσυ και τα βρισκουμε!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## jelena

> Α ωραια..κ γω θελω να ρθω


Έκλεισε,πάαααααμε :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Αντε σιγα σιγα πλησιαζουν οι μερες,το τeam απο σερρες ετοιμαζεται οπως παντα να στηριξει τον αγωνα της ΝΑΒΒΑ. :08. Toast:

----------


## bikiropoulos kostas

> παιδια ειμαι απο κατερινη και ενδιαφερομαι να ερθω.
> 
> ψηνεται κανενας να παμε μαζι?


Φιλε στο ENERGY SHOP θα παμε καποια ατομα  αν θελεις περνα να ερθεις παρεα.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Η αφίσα του αγώνα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

βλεποντας την αφισα, θελω να πω ενα μπραβο στο Δ.Σ. που εριξε νερο στο κρασι της, και εβαλε μεσα σε αυτην καποιους αθλητες .

----------


## NASSER

> βλεποντας την αφισα, θελω να πω ενα μπραβο στο Δ.Σ. που εριξε νερο στο κρασι της, και εβαλε μεσα σε αυτην καποιους αθλητες .


Μας το λες πιο λιανά Γιάννη, γιατι έτσι όπως το γράφεις, μετρημένοι καταλαβαίνουν τι εννοείς.

----------


## KATERINI 144

θα είμαστε παρών.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> θα είμαστε παρών.


ωχ κατάλαβα να μην έρθω τοτε θα με χαλάσεις τη μερα παλιοπικραγκουρια κατερινιώτη  ανάγκη ήταν ? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## eli_din3

> ωχ κατάλαβα να μην έρθω τοτε θα με χαλάσεις τη μερα παλιοπικραγκουρια κατερινιώτη  ανάγκη ήταν ?


θα ρθειτεεεεεεεεεεεε???????????

----------


## Galthazar

μάλλον θα παρευρεθώ και εγώ

----------


## zakk lio

και εγω κατα πασα πιθανοτητα!!! μαζι με το αναλογο team απο τις σερρες!!!  :01. Wink:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

εκει και γω εκτος απροοπτου

----------


## jelena

> θα ρθειτεεεεεεεεεεεε???????????



ΕΕΕ ναι τι λέμε,άντε σήκω να πάμε :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sakistaz

κ γω μαλλον θα ειμαι

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> θα ρθειτεεεεεεεεεεεε???????????


ε πως δεν θα ρθω ρε Ελίνα αφού είμαι κριτής σ αυτούς τούς αγώνες , άλλωστε η Σαλονίκη δίπλα είναι 2 τσιγάρα δρόμος  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ωχ κατάλαβα να μην έρθω τοτε θα με χαλάσεις τη μερα παλιοπικραγκουρια κατερινιώτη  ανάγκη ήταν ?


αμα ειναι να κανω τετοιο κακο να μην ερθω ρε λυκο, παω παραδίπλα σε κατι κ@λαδικα να ουμ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> αμα ειναι να κανω τετοιο κακο να μην ερθω ρε λυκο, παω παραδίπλα σε κατι κ@λαδικα να ουμ


εγω δεν ξέρω απο τέτοια επι τη ευκαιρία δεν με παίρνεις μαζί σου να γνωρίσω και γω τα μονοπάτια της νύχτας ,να δω τι άνθρωποι πηγαίνουν σε τέτοια στεκια και τι σερβίρουν εκεί γλυκα κουταλιού , περγαμόντο , κεράσι ? δεν ξέρω , δεν πιστεύω μόνο να σερβίρουν και αλκοόλ , αλλα για να με πας εσυ που με ξέρεις δεν θα έκανες κατι τέτοιο .
μια φορα που με πήγες σε ενα μαγαζί έφυγα κατευθείαν απο την κακοτεχνία που είχε κάνει ο μάστορας ο υδραυλικός , είχε μια σωλήνα στη μέση και λέω καλα ο αφιλότιμος δεν μπορούσε να την περάσει μεσα στον τοίχο μες τη μεση την έβαλε , τι μαστόρια είναι αυτα ρεζίλια  :01. Razz: 
 γιατι απο μικρός στις καλόγριες πήγαινα σχολείο και δεν ξέρω τι θα πεί νύχτα , μόνο καμια ολονυκτία  :01. Unsure:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ο χώρος Κ.Α.Π.Π.Α 2000 (Κέντρο Ανάπτυξης Αθλητισμού Προσαρμοσμένου Αθλητισμού) βρίσκεται στη παραλία Περαίας, πλησίον Κεραίες ΕΡΤ.
Στο λινκ υπάρχει χάρτης της περιοχής για όσους μετακινηθούν με αυτοκίνητο: http://kappa2000.gr/contact.html

Όσοι μεταβούν με λεωφορείο του ΟΑΣΘ, η κοντινότερη στον χώρο διεξαγωγής στάση είναι η "Παραλία Περαίας" [Γραμμές: 71,71Α (Αφετηρία: Νέος Σιδηροδρομικός Σταθμός) και 72,72Α,72Β (Αφετηρία: Ανατολικός Σταθμός ΙΚΕΑ)]. 
Από τη στάση αυτή, το αθλητικό κέντρο απέχει 2 χλμ. Κοντινότερη δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει, το έψαξα στο site του ΟΑΣΘ και τηλεφώνησα στο Κ.Α.Π.Π.Α για επιβεβαίωση.


Η αίθουσα που θα διεξαχθεί ο αγώνας είναι αμφιθεατρική  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billys15

Κι εγω σχεδιαζω να 'ρθω. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## energybody

Καλημερα σε ολους.
Μια μικρη ενημερωση απο εμας ,ως διοργανωτρια εταιρεια.Δε συνηθιζουμε να γραφουμε μεσα στο φρουμ για αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων.

Ο χωρος που θα διεξαχθουν οι αγωνες οπως φαινεται και απο τη φωτο ειναι παρα πολυ ωραιος.Και μακαρι παντοτε να βρισκονται τετοιου ειδουσ χωροι.
Παραπλευρα της αιθουσας αριστερα και δεξια ,υπαρχουν δυο μεγαλοι διαδρομοι οι οποιοι θα ειναι οι χωροι παραμονης των αθλητων.Οι αθλητεσ δεν θα εμπλεκονται με το κοινο,και αυτο δε θα τουσ βλεπει παρα μονο οταν ανεβουν στη σκηνη. Επισης δε θα επιτρεπεται να κυκλοφορησουν μεσα στην αιθουσα.Αυτο για να μη λερωθει η αιθουσα.
Επισης μεσα στη αιθουσα δεν επιτρεπονται τροφιμα παρα μονο νερο.θα ηθελα ολοι μας να σεβαστουμε αυτο τον χωρο και να μη προκαλεσουμε φθορες.
Ωρες προσελευσης 16 00 για τους αθλητες ,18 00 για το κοινο.
ευχαριστουμε

Energybody nutrition
πληροφοριες.
6983501739

----------


## bikiropoulos kostas

> θα είμαστε παρών.


Απο Κατερινη εχουμε 3 συμμετοχες θα ειμαστε παρων μαζι με αναλογη ...κερκιδα :01. Smile:

----------


## christos pistolas

Να κανω μια ερωτηση...τα junior παιζουν στο γενικο???

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τα τζούνιορ ίσχυε η ηλικία έως 21 ετων και τώρα έχει αλλάξει έως 22 , οπότε όποιος είναι έως 22 κλειστα μπορεί να πάιξει τζούνιορ απλα επειδη στο ββ ξεκινάν σχετικα μεγαλύτεροι σε ηλικία και χρειάζετε χρόνο το σώμα να χτιστεί

τα τζούνιορ όμως δεν μπορούν να παίξουν στο γενικό ανδρών , αλλα μπορεί εφόσον κάποιος θέλει να παίξει στο γενικό σαν τζούνιορ , απλα να πάρει μέρος σε κατηγορία ανδρών , το αντίθετο δεν γίνετε 
άλλωστε έχουμε παραδείγματα αθλητών που ήταν κάτω απο τα 20 και συμμετείχαν σε κατηγορίες ανδρών , όχι όμως άντρες στα τζούνιορ

----------


## christos pistolas

ευχαριστω πολυ ηλια!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να ενημερώσω επειδη πλησιάζουν οι αγώνες της θεσσαλονίκης και θα χρειαστούν πληροφορίες οι αθλητες και παράγοντες σχετικα με την παραμονη τους και τα διαδικαστικα , βαζω το τηλέφωνο του Θόδωρου απο την energybody  6983501739 μπορεί για λεπτομέρειες να πάρει κάποιος να ενημερωθεί
επίσης και το τηλέφωνο των γραφείων της ομοσπονδίας 2310 325992
επίσης 'εχει κλειστει για τους αθλητες αλλα και συνοδους ξενοδοχείο 4,5 αστερων το ΣΑΝΤΑ  HOTEL με το μονόκλινο 35 ευρω και το δίκληνο στα 55  με πρωινό

επίσης υπάρχουν ταβέρνες απο τις καλύτερες της περιοχής με ειδικες τιμές για τους αγώνες που θα περιλαμβάνουν φαγητό μεχρι σκασμου με 10 ευρω το άτομο δεν θυμαμε τα ονόματα τωρα των μαγαζιών , αλλα όποιος ενδιαφέρετε θα το μάθει είτε την ημερα των αγώνων η στο τηλέφωνο πληροφοριών που έβαλα 
και θα υπάρχει και για μας που θέλουμε κατι βρώμικο με τον φωτη απο κατερινη και η ταβερνα του μπάμπη του λίγδα  η καντινα με βρωμικα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## argyrakis

Τα μαγαζιά που έκαναν της πρόσφορα και έχουν μπει χορήγει του αγώνα λέγονται
  Χασαποταβέρνα Μανώλης και χασαποταβέρνα Ανέστης 
  Είναι πάνω στον κεντρικό δρόμο της περαιας

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτα μας ενδιαφερουν πρώτα Στρατή  ο ανεφοδιασμός είναι ζωτικής  σημασίας  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> αυτα μας ενδιαφερουν πρώτα Στρατή  ο ανεφοδιασμός είναι ζωτικής  σημασίας


XAXAXAXAXAXA,ΗΛΙΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΓΡΑΜΩΣΗΣ ΑΡΑ ΦΙΛΕΤΟ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΕΤΣΙ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

Γεια σας και από μένα ελπίζω και φέτος όπως και τής προηγούμενες χρονιές να έχουμε έναν πολλή καλό αγώνα με πολλές συμμετοχές και  θεατές,
τώρα όσο για το φαγητό ξέρω ότι οι συγκεκριμένες ταβέρνες έχουν πολλή καλό φαιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι, γιαυτό ετοιμάστε τα μαχαίρια και τα πιρούνια,
χαχα,,, :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## energybody

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΟΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΤΗς ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΡΩΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ....!!!!

----------


## billy89

Ρε παιδιά βλέπω και ξαναβλέπω το χάρτη και δεν καταλαβαίνω πως πάμε και είμαι και από Θεσσαλονίκη πανάθεμά με! :01. Razz:  Από ένα σημείο και μετά αφού πλησιάσεις στην περαία δε βλέπω ονόματα στους δρόμους! Ξέρει κανείς αν έχει πινακίδες για να στρίψεις?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Ρε παιδιά βλέπω και ξαναβλέπω το χάρτη και δεν καταλαβαίνω πως πάμε και είμαι και από Θεσσαλονίκη πανάθεμά με! Από ένα σημείο και μετά αφού πλησιάσεις στην περαία δε βλέπω ονόματα στους δρόμους! Ξέρει κανείς αν έχει πινακίδες για να στρίψεις?


Πινακίδα δεν νομιζω οτι εχει αλλά θα στρίψεις στο πρωτο φαναρι πριν την Περαια,ειναι στο σημείο που οι δυο λωριδες γίνονται μία,η οδος εκεί λεγεται Ξενιου Διος,ειναι διπλης κατευθυνσης και θα σε βγαλει μπροστα στη θαλασσα-στην καφετερια Θερος,εκει θα στριψεις(αναγκαστικα)δεξια και θα ακολουθησεις τον παραλιακο δρομο(οδός Μουσσών),περνας τα ΚΑΑΥ της αεροποριας,την καφετερια Ακρωτηρι και θα το βρεις λιγο μετα στο τελος του παραλιακου δρομου...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billy89

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ την πρώτη στροφή να πετύχω σωστά δηλαδή και μετά με πάει μόνο του!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ την πρώτη στροφή να πετύχω σωστά δηλαδή και μετά με πάει μόνο του!


Ακριβως,αλλα ακομα κι αν χασεις στην στροφη κατεβαινεις απο την επόμενη και στριβεις δεξια στην Θερμαικου,ολο ευθεια συναντιεται με την παραλιακη μετα το Θέρος...

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

Μόλις στριψης δεξιά γιά περαία 
παρε τόν δρόμο όλο παραλιακά θα σε
Βγάλει ο δρόμος.ολο δεξιά.

----------


## Polyneikos

H αφίσα του αγώνα του Σαββάτου,αφου προστέθηκαν και οι χορηγοί του αγώνα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Εδω  http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...CE%B7-20-10-12  βρίσκεται και το θέμα με την συνάντηση των μελών που θα ακολουθήσει σε παρακείμενη ταβέρνα,παρακαλώ οσοι ενδιαφέρονται να το δηλώσουν εκεί,ευχαριστώ!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Βασιλης Γιαντζογλου 1 week out.  :01. Wink:

----------


## zakk lio

Ξυραφι και ο Βασιλης!!!!! :01. Smile:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλός ο βασίλης και έκπληξη η συμμετοχή του , συνήθως τον αδερφό του τον γιάννη έχουμε συνηθίσει να βλέπουμε στην σκηνή καιρός ήταν να δούμε και το βασίλη  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## zakk lio

το μονο που μενει τωρα ειναι να ξαναδουμε επι σκηνης και τον Ανεστη Γιαντζογλου πατερα των αδελφων Γιαντζογλου !!!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## billy89

Παιδιά ξέρουμε πόσο θα είναι η είσοδος? Γιατί η αφίσα δεν αναφέρει κάτι...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Βασιλης Γιαντζογλου 1 week out. 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55338Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55340


Εσενα *"που σε ξερω απο τα παιδικα μας χρονια"* σου ευχομαι *ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ* αν και την θεωρω σιγουρη !

Μπραβο ρε *Billare* !

----------


## bodystyle

:03. Thumb up: Ευχαριστω παιδια --στελιο. Ας πανε ολα καλα σε διοργανωση και αθλητες. θα στιριξουμε --ξω τη nabba-wff σαν bodystyle gym and fitness shop  με μια μικρη ομαδα 5 αθλητων μας με εμενα μεσα .Προσωπικα εκανα μετα απο 6-7 χρονια μεγαλη προσπαθεια να κατεβω  πολλα κιλα(25! σε 7 μηνες)  και να παραμεινω μυωδης οσο γινεται με βοηθεια συμπλ. ,αεροβιας και διατροφης. .Αυτο που θα ηθελα και πιστευω ειναι αυτο που θα θελουν και οι συναθλητες μου ειναι στον αγωνα να εισαι στην καλυτερη φορμα (γιατι πολλοι ειναι πριν ή και μετα τον αγωνα καλυτεροι) και να πατησεις  καλα τις ποζες ωστε να δειξεις αυτο που εχεις κανει. Το τι θεση θα παρεις ειναι κατι που θα ερθει μονο του,αθλητης εισαι θελεις να κερδιζεις αλλα δεν κρινεται και η ζωη μας απο αυτο. Παμε να διασκεδασουμε ,να περασουμε ωραια την ημερα εκεινη και κυριως να χαρουμε ολη την διαρκεια τις προετοιμασιας που αν και επιπονη σου αφηνει γλυκια αισθηση. Καλη επιτυχια και ραντεβου το σαββατο.  βασιλης

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο που λέει ο βασίλης πιο πάνω είναι και η ουσία του πράγματος και έτσι πρέπει να βλέπουν οι αθλητες ενα αγώνα , είναι  μια γιορτη που παρ όλη την κούραση της προετοιμασίας δείχνει ο αθλητής την προσπάθειά του και το τι έχει καταφέρει γι αυτο άσχετα με την θέση όλοι έχουν την αξία τους και έχουν κάνει θυσίες και προσπάθεια 
καλή επιτυχία βασίλη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## worfel

παιδια μαλλον θα ερθω να παρακολουθησω το event μιας και εχω εναν γνωστο που κατεβαινει και δεν εχω ξαναπαει σε αγωνες. αμα θελει κανενας να βρεθουμε εκει για να εχουμε και παρεα ας στειλει PM

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Να αναφερουμε οτι το κοστος εισόδου ειναι 10 ευρω-γενική είσοδος και 8 ευρώ το φοιτητικό.  :03. Thumb up: 





> παιδια μαλλον θα ερθω να παρακολουθησω το event μιας και εχω εναν γνωστο που κατεβαινει και δεν εχω ξαναπαει σε αγωνες. αμα θελει κανενας να βρεθουμε εκει για να εχουμε και παρεα ας στειλει PM


Ολοι μαζεμένοι θα ημαστε σ'ενα μερος λογικα,οπου δεις μπλουζακι που γραφει bodybuilding.gr,έλα!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλή επιτυχία στον σημερινο αγώνα της ΝΑΒΒΑ!
Θα παίξουν πολλοί καλοι αθλητές,νεοι αλλα και πιο έμπειροι,θα είναι ενας πολυ καλός αγώνας με αθλητες από όλη την Ελλάδα.
Το Bodybuilding.gr θα εχει πλήρη κάλυψη με μέλη που εχουν ταξιδέψει ακομα και από την Αθήνα για να καλύψουν τον αγώνα (Φωτης Κατερινη, Κωστας Rambo κτλ)

Περιμενουμε πλουσιο υλικο λοιπόν  κ δυνατές μάχες επι σκηνης!
Να μην παραλείψω και την παρουσία επι σκηνής του *Στρατου Αργυράκη !!*

----------


## NASSER

Γενικός νικητής ο Φώτης Πλευρίτης  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## argyrakis

Οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες από το πανελλήνιο κύπελλο της ΝΑΒΒΑ  μέσα στα αποδυτήρια με τον γενικό νικητή Φώτη Πλευρίτη

----------


## NASSER

Στράτος Αργυράκης και Γιώργος Τζιλόπουλος με ένας φίλο του αθλήματος!

----------


## NASSER

Χρήστος Πιστόλας νικητής της bodybuilding 2. Είναι μόλις 22 ετών! Το μέλλον του ανήκει!

----------


## NASSER

Χριστίνα Γώγου (1η θέση fitness performance women) με τον μεγάλο δάσκαλο Τάσο Δημητριάδη!!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Κάποιες φωτό κι απο μένα λιγο μετά την απονομή,πίσω απο τα αποδυτήρια των αθλητών....  :03. Thumb up: 









Και μια απο την διαδικασια αναδειξης του γενικού νικητή-δυστηχως ο φωτισμός της σκηνής δεν ηταν και τόσο καλός με αποτελεσμα αν και βγαλαμε 10αδες φωτο ελαχιστες να είναι καθαρές,ειδικά οσοι δεν διεθεταν επαγγελματικές μηχανες σε αποσταση 5-6 μετρων απο τη σκηνή απλώς δεν μπορουσαν να τραβήξουν καθόλου καλά...  :01. Sad:

----------


## billy89

Καλά ο Πλευρίτης πολύ μπροστά! Τόσο που ήταν σχεδόν άδικο για τους υπόλοιπους!

Θεική ατάκα από το κοινό την ώρα που έκανε το ατομικό του: "Φώτηηη σήκω παρ το κύπελλο να φεύγουμε!"

----------


## NASSER

Οι γυναικείες συμμετοχές!!!

----------


## NASSER

Για την ανάδειξη του γενικού νικητή.

----------


## NASSER

συνέχεια...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Μηπως ξερει καποιος να μας πει το Ν33 στο γενικο ποια κατηγορια πηρε ?

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## NASSER

Νο. 33 νικητής της κατηγορίας bodybuilding class 1
No. 32 Πιστόλας Χρήστος νικητής της κατηγορίας bodybuilding class 2
Νο. 24 Πλευρίτης Φώτης νικητής της κατηγορίας bodybuilding class 3 και γενικός νικητής
No. 44 Τσουρής Περικλής νικητής της κατηγορίας bodybuilding class 4

Οι νικητές των κατηγοριών master και junior δεν συμμετέχουν στη στο γενικό για ανάδειξη του γενικού νικητή.

----------


## zakk lio

> Νο. 33 νικητής της κατηγορίας bodybuilding class 1
> No. 32 Πιστόλας Χρήστος νικητής της κατηγορίας bodybuilding class 2
> Νο. 24 Πλευρίτης Φώτης νικητής της κατηγορίας bodybuilding class 3 και γενικός νικητής
> No. 44 Τσουρής Περικλής νικητής της κατηγορίας bodybuilding class 4
> 
> Οι νικητές των κατηγοριών master και junior δεν συμμετέχουν στη στο γενικό για ανάδειξη του γενικού νικητή.




Νο. 33 : Καλαιτζης Αλεξανδρος  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε zakk lio  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ο Πιστολας ειναι αυτος που ειχε παιξει στα junior Wabba πριν 2 χρονια,που 1ος ειχε βγει ο Μωυσιδης?

----------


## NASSER

> ο Πιστολας ειναι αυτος που ειχε παιξει στα junior Wabba πριν 2 χρονια,που 1ος ειχε βγει ο Μωυσιδης?


Ναι, αλλά ο Χρήστος έχει παίξει αρκετές φορές όχι μόνο σαυτη που αναφέρεις.

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## RAMBO

Σιγα σιγα θα μπουν φωτο κ βιντεο απο τον αγωνα,δυστυχως η αναλυση στην ψηφιακη δεν ηταν τοσο καλη,εκανα οτι καλυτερο μπορουσα με την βοηθο Εli_din3..
Eδω ειναι το comparizon στο Overall και η τελευταια με την ανακοινωση του νικητη Φωτη Πλευριτη!

*
Kατηγορία Overall*

----------


## RAMBO

*Kατηγορία Juniors

*

----------


## RAMBO

*Kατηγορία Fitness*

----------


## RAMBO

*Kατηγορία Performance*

----------


## RAMBO

*Κατηγορία Athletic*

----------


## RAMBO

*Kατηγορία Extreme Body*

----------


## RAMBO

Φωτο απο τις απονομες..

*Απονομή Juniors




Απονομή Masters





Απονομή Fitness





Απονομή Performance





Απονομή Athletic*

----------


## RAMBO

*Απονομή Super Body
*




*Απονομή Extreme  Body

*


*Απονομή  Men BB3*




*Απονομή  Men ΒΒ2*



*Απονομή  Men BB1*

----------


## RAMBO

*Aπονομή κατηγοριών Γυναικών*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σύντομα θα αναρτησουμε φωτο των αγώνων επαγγελματικές θα μου στείλουν ολόκληρο το σιντι και θα γράψω και κάποια ευτραπελα που έγιναν και σχόλια αλλα περιμένω να μου στείλουν τα ντοκουμέντα όπου θα έχουμε μια καλύτερη εικόνα του τι παίζετε με ομοσπονδίες και ποιοι είναι καλοπροαίρετοι και ποιοί όχι 

έτσι για να έχουμε μια πιο πληρη ενημέρωση και εικόνα του τι συμβαίνει στο χώρο , αναμένουμε λοιπόν 1-2 μερες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες απο τον guest poser του αγώνα ,*Στράτο Αργυράκη .
*Ο Στρατος μετά από 5 χρονια αποχής εχει επανέλθει με 2 guests αυτη την σεζόν ,κατι μου λεει ότι το 2013 θα τον δούμε αγωνιζόμενο  :01. Wink: 














Φωτογραφίες και από το περιπτερο των διοργανωτων,την εταιρία Εnergy Body



Με τον συναθλητή και φίλο του,Γιώργο Τζιλόπουλο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Με αφορμή κάποια ευτράπελα που έγιναν στον αγώνα της ΝΑΒΒΑ στην περαία  θεσσαλονίκης , μιας και το φόρουμ προσφέρετε για την ενημέρωση και πάντα  προσέχουμε να είναι τεκμηριωμένα και αξιόπιστα αυτα που γράφουμε και με  βάση στοιχείων να επεσημάνουμε πως η κόντρα ομοσπονδιών καλα κρατεί 

αυτο δεν μας πάει μπροστα αλλα πίσω μου θυμιζει παλιες ταινίες καράτε πρό χριστού στην κινα που μαλώναν οι σχολές μεταξύ τους 

έγινε επίσημη και επώνυμη καταγγελία στον δήμο θερμαικού  απο την ιφββ  ώστε ο αγώνας να σταματήσει και να μην γίνει  για τούς λόγους που αναγράφονται στα έγγραφα που θα παραθέσω , ξεχνώντας  ότι η ΝΑΒΒΑ κάνει αγώνες απο το 1948 και έχει το δικαίωμα καθε φορέας  εφόσον δεν χρησιμοποιεί τα στοιχεία της ιφββ να κάνει αγώνα , όπως πχ  στο ταεκβοντο έχουμε 2 ομοσπονδίες το ITF και WTF επειδη το WTF  τροποποιήθηκε και έγινε ολυμπιακό άθλημα δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να  διοργανώνονται αγώνες του παραδοσιακού στύλ ITF 

όταν κάποια  ομοσπονδία προσφέρει και έχει πλεονεκτήματα απέναντι σε άλλες δεν  χρειάζετε να κάνει τίποτε οι αθλητές γνωρίζουν οι ίδιοι το συμφέρον τους  και θα αποφασίσουν που θα συμμετέχουν και όταν κάποιος είναι καλός,   είναι σε όποια ομοσπονδία και άν αγωνιστεί 

αντίθετα όλοι αυτοί  που ετοιμάστηκαν γι αυτο τον αγώνα οι αθλητες οι θεατες που  προγραμμάτησαν να τον δούν και οι χορηγοί θα πάθαιναν μεγάλη ζημια και  απογοήτευση όταν εξ αιτίας αυτης της καταγγελίας ο αγώνας δεν γινόταν 

αλλα  προφανως κάποιους δεν τους ενδιέφερε αυτο και το θεώρησαν ασήμαντο και  όταν πραγματικά θέλεις να αποδείξης ότι είσαι καλύτερος το κάνεις όχι  προ τετελεσμένων γεγονότων πρίν ενα προγραμματισμένο αγώνα αλλα πρίν καν  ανακοινωθεί και εδω θα αναρωτηθεί κανείς γιατι τόσα χρόνια δεν έσβησαν  όλες οι άλλες ομοσπονδίες εφόσον είναι παράνομες ?

και επειδή ο  κόσμος δεν ξέρει , όλοι αυτοι που ασχολούνται και ενδιαφέρονται για τα  κεκτενόμενα στο ββ δεν ξέρουν γιατι δεν έχει καταθεσει κάποιος αξιόπιστα  στοιχεία για το τι συμβαίνει απλα πρός ενημέρωση και να σταματήσει αυτη  η τρομοκρατεία 
γιατι όποιος σπέρνει ανέμους θερίζει θύελες και όλα  αυτα μπορεί να γυρίσουν μπούμεραγκ εναντιών αυτων που τα ξεκινάν , εδω  παλιότερα όταν είχε γίνει η ψευτοναββα κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε και μόνοι  τους διαλύθηκαν γιατι απλα δεν λειτουργούσαν για το καλό του αθλήματος  αλλα για προσωπικα συμφέροντα και ήταν θεμα χρόνου να γίνουν μόνοι τους  μαλιοκούβαρα 

και επειδη τωρα διαβάζοντας κανείς αυτα τα έγγραφα θα πεί και τι θα γινόταν αν πήγαινε η υπόθεση στα δικαστήρια? 
απολύτως  τίποτε μια τρύπα στο νερό!!
Γιατι ή υπόθεση έχει πάει στα δικαστήρια και  το δικαστήριο βγήκε σε βάρος αυτού που έκανε την καταγγελία της ιφββ και  επειδη κανείς δεν το ξέρει αν ξερει δεν μιλάει θα βάλω αυτα τα στοιχεία  
*
Το δικαστήριο έγινε στο βόλο και η απόφαση βγήκε στις  11-11-2003 απορριπτική κατα της ιφββ με αριθμό απόφασης 29982/2003 ,  όποιος ξέρει και ενδιαφέρετε μπορεί να το διαπιστώσει* 

γι αυτο  και ο αγώνας διεξείχθει κανονικά και νόμιμα με ταμειακή μηχανή στην  είσοδο και θεωρημένες αποδείξεις για την απόδοση του φπα ο χώρος όταν  γέμισε απο κόσμο αυτοι που έκοβαν εισητήρια ενημέρωσαν ότι η αίθουσα  είναι γεμάτη και μόνο όρθιοι πλέον μπαίνουν και παρ όλα αυτα γεμησε και  με όρθιους που εκτίμησαν την ενημέρωση που τούς έγινε στην είσοδο 
και όλα αυτα ούτε σαν αντιποινα η κατινιές αλλα πρός ενημέρωση για να καταλάβουν ότι με τέτοια μεσα μόνο το ββ βγαίνει χαμένο!! 
αυτο είχε περισσότερο ώς δόλο την δολιοφθορα και την τρομοκρατεία των ανθρώπων που έδωσαν τον χώρο και κάποιων χορηγών που έφυγαν λόγο αυτου του περιστατικού , δηλαδή οικονομική ζημια , σε μια διοργάνωση ομοσπονδίας που ούτε καταχράστηκε χρήματα κρατικού προυπολογισμού ούτε έχει υπέρογκα εισηήρια (10 ευρω και 8 φοιτητικό με το φπα) ώστε να καθιστα αποτρεπτικό να παρακολουθήσει κανείς τον αγώνα και πραγματοποιεί τον ρόλο που έχουν οι ομοσπονδίες 
δηλαδή την καλλιέργεια και προώθηση των αθλημάτων που αντιπροσωπεύουν και όχι το διαίρει και βασίλευε

----------


## bodystyle

θα σας παραθεσω καποιες καθαροτερες φωτο απο την fitness performance. τελικα οσοι φωτογραφοι εμειναν λιγο πιο πισω αππο τους αλλους τραβηξαν πολυ καλες φωτο . εφταιγε η κοντινη αποσταση και η κατευθυνση των φωτιστικων. 
Οσο για το πανω θεμα .....τα ιδια ακριβως  εγιναν και στην φετινη διοργανωση αγωνα μας στην Σερρες   και τρεχαμε τελευταια στιγμη να αποδειξουμε στις αρμοδιες αρχες ...οτι δεν ειμαστε ελεφαντες. Ευτυχως μετα απο παρεμβαση αστυνομιας και εισαγγελεα καταφεραμε και διαξαγαμε το event γιατι οπως σωστα ειπε ο Ηλιας υπηρχαν χοηγοι,αθλητες αλληνες ,αθλητες ξενοι και κριτες και παραγοντες απο το εξωτερικο. Υπηρξαν οπως σωστα ειπε ο Ηλιας  και σε εμας αποδειξεις,και η πρωτοβουλια ηταν ιδιωτικη του bodystyle gym. 
H ουσια ειναι οτι  ειμαστε τοσο λιγοι και χωριζομαστε και μαλωνουμε  .Γιατι δεν καθομαστε να τα βρουμε? 


οι φωτο σε λιγο γιατι ειναι τεραστιες....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΥ ΚΥΠΕΛΟΥ 2012
ΠΕΡΑΙΑ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ* *JUNIOR**FITNESS*
1ΣΤΑΘΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ Νο 13
2 ΛΙΑΡΑΣ ΖΑΧΟΣ Νο 2  
3 ΑΔΑΜΑΚΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Νο 38

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ* *JUNIOR**BB*
1 ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΙΔΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ Νο 42
2 ΤΟΥΣΙΟΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ Νο 25
3 ΚΑΡΑΓΚΟΥΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Νο 45

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ* *MASTERS** +40*
1 ΤΖΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ Νο 43
2 ΠΕΤΡΑΚΙΔΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ Νο 34
3 ΜΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Νο 26
4 ΧΑΤΖΗΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Νο 18

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ* *MASTERS** +50*
1 ΜΟΚΑΣ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ Νο 46

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ* *FITNESS**MEN*
1 ΣΥΡΙΓΟΣ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Νο 12
2 ΤΣΙΟΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ Νο 20
3 ΠΑΡΘΕΝΑΚΗΣ ΣΙΔΕΡΗΣ Νο 15
4 ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ Νο 17
5 ΧΑΡΟΥΠΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ Νο 10
6 ΚΡΕΩΠΟΛΙΔΗΣ ΟΡΕΣΤΗΣ Νο 8

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ* *PERFORMANCE**MEN*
1 ΓΙΑΝΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ Νο 1
2 ΑΝΔΡΕΟΥΔΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Νο 39
3 ΣΑΧΑΝΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ Νο 16
4 ΚΟΥΡΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Νο 41
5 ΣΟΥΡΑΒΛΑΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Νο 23
6 ΠΟΛΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Νο 11

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ* *ATHLETIC**MEN*
1 ΖΑΡΚΑΔΟΥΛΑΣ ΔΗΜΟΣ Νο 48
2 ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Νο 19
3 ΚΟΥΚΟΥΜΠΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Νο 30
4 ΜΑΛΑΜΙΔΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ Νο 7
5 ΠΑΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Νο 29

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ* *SUPERBODY MEN*
1 ΧΕΛΙΔΩΝΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ Νο 40
2 ΘΕΜΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Νο 21
3 ΚΕΦΑΛΑΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ Νο 28
4 ΤΑΣΟΥΚΑΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Νο 36
5 ΝΟΥΜ ΜΑΚΗΣ Νο 14
6 ΜΟΝΟΠΑΥΛΙΔΗΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ Νο 6

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ* *EXTREMEBODY**MEN*
1 ΕΛ ΜΑΣΡΙ ΜΟΧΑΜΕΝΤ Νο 35
2 ΠΙΣΤΟΛΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ Νο 32
3 ΚΑΛΑΙΤΖΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Νο 33
4 ΧΑΛΚΙΑΣ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Νο 27
5 ΤΣΙΑΜΠΑΖΗΣ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ Νο 37
6 ΓΑΓΤΖΙΔΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Νο 22

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ**FITNESS WOMEN*
1 PAWLISKYN ANGELIKS No 5
2 ΤΖΑΝΗ ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ Νο 31

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ* *PERFORMANCE**WOMEN*
1 ΓΩΓΟΥ ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΑ Νο 3

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ* *ATHLETIC**WOMEN*
1 ΜΟΥΡΑΤΙΔΟΥ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ Νο 9

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ* *BODY**BUILDING** 4*
1 ΚΑΛΑΙΤΖΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Νο 33
2 ΝΑΟΥΜ ΜΑΚΗΣ Νο 14

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ* *BODY**BUILDING**3*
1 ΠΛΕΥΡΙΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΗΣ Νο 24
2 ΧΕΛΙΔΟΝΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ Νο 40
3 ΓΑΓΤΖΙΔΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Νο 22
4 ΜΟΝΟΠΑΥΛΙΔΗΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ Νο 6
5 ΠΟΛΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Νο 11

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ* *BODY**BUILDING**2*
1 ΠΙΣΤΟΛΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ Νο 32
2 ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Νο 19
3 ΤΣΙΑΜΠΑΖΗΣ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ Νο 37
4 ΤΣΙΤΩΝΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ Νο 47

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ* *BODY**BUILDING**1*
1 ΤΣΟΥΡΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ Νο 44
2 ΕΛ ΜΑΣΡΙ ΜΟΧΑΜΕΝΤ Νο 35
3 ΒΑΣΣΟΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ Νο 4
4 ΜΑΛΑΜΙΔΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ Νο 7

*ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΒΒ*
ΠΛΕΥΡΙΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΗΣ Νο 24

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Σταματηστε να χρησιμοποιητε λεξεις οπως "ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ" και σια για να μην ασχολουνται μαζι μας !

Δηλαδη μονο η WABBA ειναι εξυπνη εσεις δεν το βλεπετε που εχετε παει και στα δικαστηρια ρε Λιακο ? 

Α και μην χαλιεσαι γιατι ο λυκος που ανεβαινει στο βουνο ειναι πιο πεινασμενος απο αυτον που ηδη βρισκεται εκει.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Σταματηστε να χρησιμοποιητε λεξεις οπως "ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ" και σια για να μην ασχολουνται μαζι μας !
> 
> Δηλαδη μονο η WABBA ειναι εξυπνη εσεις δεν το βλεπετε που εχετε παει και στα δικαστηρια ρε Λιακο ? 
> 
> Α και μην χαλιεσαι γιατι ο λυκος που ανεβαινει στο βουνο ειναι πιο πεινασμενος απο αυτον που ηδη βρισκεται εκει.


Α ρε Στελάκο πλάκα έχεις , εγω δεν ήμουν παρών στην εκδίκαση της υπόθεσης είχε γίνει στο βόλο το 2003 και τελικα τίποτε δεν έγινε μια τρύπα στο νερό , τζάμπα καίει η λάμπα που λένε και το δικαστήριο οι ενάγοντες το χάσαν , οπότε πιο το πρόβλημα!!

όσο για το πανελλήνιο , εφόσον απο όλη την ελλάδα είναι οι συμμετοχές πως να το λέγαμε , μακεδονίας , στερεας ελλάδας , κεντρικής ? η να το λέγαμε ιταλικο η τουρκικό πρωτάθλημα, απλα είναι τα πράματα και δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνετε θέμα , η κάθε ομοσπονδία έχεις τούς δικούς της όρους κρητήρια και λειτουργία και όταν υπάρχει σωστη ενημέρωση και διαφάνεια οι αθλητές επιλέγουν που τούς συμφέρει να παίξουν και που τούς εκφράζει , με το ζόρι παπας δεν γίνετε και αν γίνει δεν λειτουργάει  :01. Razz: 

εμείς ποτε με κανένα δεν είχαμε πρόβλημα εκτός με την ψευτοναββα τοτε που και πάλι μια φούσκα ήταν και ξεφούσκωσε , εμένα ειδικα δεν με απασχολούσε ποτε αν υπάρχουν η όχι άλλες ομοσπονδίες , γιατι και στούς αγωνες τους πήγαινα συνέχεια σαν φίλαθλος και πολλες φορες έχω καθίσει στην κρητική επιτροπή και στην WABBA με χαρα παρ όλο που εχει την ταλαιπωρία του , για την τιμή που μου έκαναν οι άνθρωποι .

η θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν συντονισμένες προσπάθειες όχι προαγωνιστικά να πατήσουν σε κάποιο νόμο και να ακυρώσουν αν βέβαια ήταν εφικτο τις άλλες ομοσπονδίες και όχι πρίν απο τον αγώνα 1-2 μέρες , αυτο δείχνει ότι δεν σκεύτονται ούτε τούς αθλητες ούτε τίποτε που έχουν κάνει προετοιμασία και μετα άντε να πείσεις ότι θέλεις το καλό τους , το καλό του και το συμφέρον του ο καθένας μόνος του το ξέρει 

και με τέτοιες ενέργειες ανοίγουν οι ασκοί του αιόλου και μετα γίνετε αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση και μαζί με τα ξερα καίγονται και τα χλωρά και βγαίνουν άπλυτα στη φόρα , είναι που λένε πήγα για μαλί και βγήκα κουρεμένος .

οπότε κανείς δεν μπορεί να πεί και να κάνει τίποτε όταν μια ομοσπονδία όπως πχ η ναββα δεν έχει πάρει ούτε ευρώ απο το κράτος ούτε χρήματα φορολογουμένων , κόβει κανονικα αποδείξεις σε κάθε αγώνα και όλα γίνονται νόμιμα και με διαφάνεια , ποιός ο λόγος να υπάρχει θέμα και όταν κάποια απο τα έσοδα αν υπάρξουν που πολλες φορες δεν υπάρχουν και βάζουν τα χέρια βαθεια στην τσέπη οι διοργανωτές , πηγαίνουν στα οδοιπορικά των αθλητών για το εξωτερικό , εκεί τι να πείς λοιπόν , ρε τους απατεώνες και τα λαμόγια? γιατι αν διαβασει κανείς την καταγγελία θα πεί ρε τους αλήτες αυτοι είναι γκάνκστερ κάναν παρανομο αγώνα και μάλιστα χρησιμοποίησαν την λέξη πανελλήνιο , μιλάμε για διπλωματικό επεισόδειο , :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

γι αυτο λέμε φταίει ο γαίδαρος και βαράνε το σαμάρι

----------


## grtech

> Με αφορμή κάποια ευτράπελα που έγιναν στον αγώνα της ΝΑΒΒΑ στην περαία  θεσσαλονίκης , μιας και το φόρουμ προσφέρετε για την ενημέρωση και πάντα  προσέχουμε να είναι τεκμηριωμένα και αξιόπιστα αυτα που γράφουμε και με  βάση στοιχείων να επεσημάνουμε πως η κόντρα ομοσπονδιών καλα κρατεί 
> 
> αυτο δεν μας πάει μπροστα αλλα πίσω μου θυμιζει παλιες ταινίες καράτε πρό χριστού στην κινα που μαλώναν οι σχολές μεταξύ τους 
> 
> έγινε επίσημη και επώνυμη καταγγελία στον δήμο θερμαικού  απο την ιφββ  ώστε ο αγώνας να σταματήσει και να μην γίνει  για τούς λόγους που αναγράφονται στα έγγραφα που θα παραθέσω , ξεχνώντας  ότι η ΝΑΒΒΑ κάνει αγώνες απο το 1948 και έχει το δικαίωμα καθε φορέας  εφόσον δεν χρησιμοποιεί τα στοιχεία της ιφββ να κάνει αγώνα , όπως πχ  στο ταεκβοντο έχουμε 2 ομοσπονδίες το ITF και WTF επειδη το WTF  τροποποιήθηκε και έγινε ολυμπιακό άθλημα δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να  διοργανώνονται αγώνες του παραδοσιακού στύλ ITF 
> 
> όταν κάποια  ομοσπονδία προσφέρει και έχει πλεονεκτήματα απέναντι σε άλλες δεν  χρειάζετε να κάνει τίποτε οι αθλητές γνωρίζουν οι ίδιοι το συμφέρον τους  και θα αποφασίσουν που θα συμμετέχουν και όταν κάποιος είναι καλός,   είναι σε όποια ομοσπονδία και άν αγωνιστεί 
> 
> αντίθετα όλοι αυτοί  που ετοιμάστηκαν γι αυτο τον αγώνα οι αθλητες οι θεατες που  προγραμμάτησαν να τον δούν και οι χορηγοί θα πάθαιναν μεγάλη ζημια και  απογοήτευση όταν εξ αιτίας αυτης της καταγγελίας ο αγώνας δεν γινόταν 
> ...


Ηλία μόνο η πρώτη εικόνα παρουσιάζεται οι υπόλοιπές δύο δεν εμφανίζονται.
Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να βλέπαμε το εξώδικο που αποστέλλετε απο την ομοσπονδία για να ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία του αυτόφωρου.

Εμένα μου αρέσει Ηλία οτι στο τέλος αυτού του τόσο ''φιλικού''  υπομνήματος προς τον δήμαρχο αναγράφετε και το σλόγκαν ''ΣΤΟΝ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΣΜΟ  ΔΕΝ ΥΠΆΡΧΟΥΝ ΦΥΛΕΤΙΚΕΣ, ΘΡΗΣΚΕΥΤΙΚΕΣ, ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΕΣ Η *ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΙΚΕΣ* ΔΙΑΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ, ΣΤΟΝ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΣΜΟ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ *ΑΔΕΛΦΩΜΕΝΟΙ*''.

Προφανώς κάποιοι την έχουν δει αδελφοκτόνοι. :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κοιταξε απο λόγια και θεωρία πάμε καλα τα λόγια τζάμπα είναι άλλωστε , ρίχνουμε και καμια φιλοσοφία και εντυπωσιάζουμε , αλλα δεν σκεύτονται ότι πέφτουν σε αντιφάσεις και τα λόγια σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα , μάλιστα αποδεικνύονται άμεσα απο το κείμενο της καταγγελίας  και αυτος που το σύνταξε δικηγόρος τι ήταν , έχουν άλλωστε την ταση να λένε λόγια εντυπωσιασμού να μεγαλοποιήσουν την κατάσταση λες και είναι η λίστα της τρόικας , αναφέρει και ονόματα εκεί γενικών γραμματέων και υπουργών σου λέει εδω είναι ψαρώσανε , αλλα στην  τελικη τετοιο δικηγόρο να έχεις να καταστραφής για κανα διαζύγιο καλός θα ήταν 

μεγάλη υπόθεση τελικα να κάνει κάποιος αυτα που λέει , ακου εκεί ο αθλητισμός ενώνει , ειδικα με αυτη την κίνηση αποδεικνύετε περίτρανα  :01. Razz: 

δηλαδη το ρεζουμε της υπόθεσης είναι ότι αυτοί που συμμετέχουν σ αυτες τις παράνομες ομοσπονδίες δεν είναι αθλητες , αλλα όταν μετα πάνε και συμμετέχουν στην ιφββ ξαφνικα αποκτάν αθλητική υπόσταση , η αυτοι που κατέβηκαν πρώτα εκεί ήταν αθλητες και ξαφνικα με την συμμετοχή τους σ αυτη την παράνομη δραστηριότητα έχασαν τον τίτλο του αθλητή  :01. Unsure: 
θέατρο του παραλόγου με λίγα λόγια   και αναρωτιόμαστε αν είναι στραβός ο γυαλός η εμείς στραβα αρμενιζουμε  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## barbell

Εγω θα το πω για αλλη μια φορα ως εχει.Απλα το γκετο της ifbb στην Ελλαδα αποτελει ''εκτρωμα΄΄ σε σχεση με το τι αντιπροσωπευει η εν λογο ομοσπονδια παγκοσμιως.Ολες τους οι ενεργειες εως τωρα μονο πισω πανε το αθλημα και μη μιλησω για τους αθλητες που κατα καιρους αποχωρουν απογοητευμενοι απο την ifbb..Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που εκτος απο 2-3 ονοματα που κρατανε με την ψευτικη ελπιδα(χωρις καμια ουσιαστικη βοηθεια)της παγκοσμιας καταξιωσης το επιπεδο πολλες φορες στους αγωνες τους ειναι κωμικο..Αν θελουν πραγματικα να δυναμωσουν εναντι Wabba/Nabba ας το κανουν με θεμιτα μεσα κυριως επενδυοντας στους διαγωνιζομενους αθλητες,ετσι θα μαζεψουν τον κοσμο..Με μηνυσεις και εξωδικα μονο αηδια προκαλουν...

----------


## bodystyle

καποιες φωτο απο performance fitness men

----------


## barbell

> κοιταξε απο λόγια και θεωρία πάμε καλα τα λόγια τζάμπα είναι άλλωστε , ρίχνουμε και καμια φιλοσοφία και εντυπωσιάζουμε , αλλα δεν σκεύτονται ότι πέφτουν σε αντιφάσεις και τα λόγια σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα , μάλιστα αποδεικνύονται άμεσα απο το κείμενο της καταγγελίας  και αυτος που το σύνταξε δικηγόρος τι ήταν , έχουν άλλωστε την ταση να λένε λόγια εντυπωσιασμού να μεγαλοποιήσουν την κατάσταση λες και είναι η λίστα της τρόικας , αναφέρει και ονόματα εκεί γενικών γραμματέων και υπουργών σου λέει εδω είναι ψαρώσανε , αλλα στην  τελικη τετοιο δικηγόρο να έχεις να καταστραφής για κανα διαζύγιο καλός θα ήταν 
> 
> μεγάλη υπόθεση τελικα να κάνει κάποιος αυτα που λέει , ακου εκεί ο αθλητισμός ενώνει , ειδικα με αυτη την κίνηση αποδεικνύετε περίτρανα 
> 
> δηλαδη το ρεζουμε της υπόθεσης είναι ότι αυτοί που συμμετέχουν σ αυτες τις παράνομες ομοσπονδίες δεν είναι αθλητες , αλλα όταν μετα πάνε και συμμετέχουν στην ιφββ ξαφνικα αποκτάν αθλητική υπόσταση , η αυτοι που κατέβηκαν πρώτα εκεί ήταν αθλητες και ξαφνικα με την συμμετοχή τους σ αυτη την παράνομη δραστηριότητα έχασαν τον τίτλο του αθλητή 
> θέατρο του παραλόγου με λίγα λόγια   και αναρωτιόμαστε αν είναι στραβός ο γυαλός η εμείς στραβα αρμενιζουμε


Αγαπητε Ηλια διακρινω την πραγματικη σου αγαπη για το αθλημα και δυστυχως το προβλημα ειναι πως ανθρωποι σαν εσενα δεν δοιηκουν τις ομοσπονδιες αλλα κατι ''χοντροι'' ανιδεοι απο bbing αλλα δεινα αρπακτικα στο ''εμποριο''.Στηνουν μαγαζακια σαν αυτο της Ελληνικης ifbb και σπρωχνουν τις μαιμουδες τους στους αθλητες ταζοντας τους ''μεγαλες διακρισεις''..Αυτη δυστυχως ειναι η πραγματικοτητα..Στα του αγωνα τωρα συγχαρητηρια στην ομαλη διεξαγωγη,συγχαρητηριο στον καταπληκτικο Φωτη Πλευριτη και μεγαλη μου χαρα να βλεπω εναν απο τους αγαπημενους μου το αγαλμα Στρατος Αργυρακης να επανερχεται.Ευχομαι στηn ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ Nabba παντα επιτυχιες..

----------


## NASSER

> Αγαπητε Ηλια διακρινω την πραγματικη σου αγαπη για το αθλημα και δυστυχως το προβλημα ειναι πως ανθρωποι σαν εσενα δεν δοιηκουν τις ομοσπονδιες *αλλα κατι ''χοντροι'' ανιδεοι απο bbing αλλα δεινα αρπακτικα στο ''εμποριο''.Στηνουν μαγαζακια σαν αυτο της Ελληνικης ifbb και σπρωχνουν τις μαιμουδες τους στους αθλητες ταζοντας τους ''μεγαλες διακρισεις''*..Αυτη δυστυχως ειναι η πραγματικοτητα..Στα του αγωνα τωρα συγχαρητηρια στην ομαλη διεξαγωγη,συγχαρητηριο στον καταπληκτικο Φωτη Πλευριτη και μεγαλη μου χαρα να βλεπω εναν απο τους αγαπημενους μου το αγαλμα Στρατος Αργυρακης να επανερχεται.Ευχομαι στηn ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ Nabba παντα επιτυχιες..


Θα ήταν καλό να προσέχεις πως εκφράζεσαι και να μην προσβάλλεις πρώτα ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζεις και έπειτα τους αθλητές όπου και να συμμετέχουν, όποιες επιλογές και αν κάνουν. Αν πιστεύεις αυτά που λες και θες να τα υποστηρίξεις να γράφεις επώνυμα.

----------


## barbell

Μα απο τις πραξεις τους κρινονται Nasser,τωρα επωνυμα παει μακρια το θεμα αλλα πιστευω πως λιγο πολυ ολοι ξερουμε....Και μιλαω καθαρα για ατομα που δοιηκουν τις ομοσπονδιες,οι αθλητες κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι τα συνηθη θυματα..Απλα εχει παραγινει εμποριο αυτο ειναι ολο,δεν βλεπω κανεναν να λεει ''αυτο το παιδι εχει μελλον ας το σπρωξουμε''...και under the table κινειται πολυ χρημα..Καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να πω.Λες πως εισαι η μονη αναγνωρισμενη ομοσπονδια κτλ και τρεχεις με μηνυσεις,εξωδικα,βαρυγδουπες ανακοινωσεις κατα αλλων ομοσονδιων..και εγω ευλογα ερωτω το πραγματικο εργο σου που να αποδυκνειεει το τι εισαι που ειναι??Δυο εχουμε ο ενας βαπτιστηκε Αυστραλος και ο αλλος εγκατελειψε απογοητευμενος διοτι δεν ειχε την παραμικρη βοηθεια..Παντως αναγνωριζω πως πρεπει να ειμαι ποιο προσεκτικος στο πως εκφραζομαι,ξεφευγω ορισμενες φορες..Συγχαρητηρια για την εμφανιση σου..Μακραν βελτιωμενος!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Η κοντρα καλα κρατει απο δεκαετια 70 , Ζαπατινας ''εναντιον'' Τριανταφυλλιδη και συνεχιζεται ακομη  :02. Bounce: με καποιες διαφοροποιησεις βεβαια. 
Καλο θα ειναι βεβαια να μην υπαρχουν  προστριβες μεταξυ των ομοσπονδιων ,αλλα υγιης ανταγωνισμος μεταξυ τους ,(μια κ ειναι δυσκολο εως αδυνατο για μια γενικη ομοσπονδια ,τουλαχιστον για την χωρα μας ),για το καλο του αθληματος .
Και απο εκει κ περα οι αθλητες κρινοντας τα υπερ κ τα κατα ,ας ακολουθησουν οποια ομοσπονδια λεει η λογικη τους αλλα κ η καρδια τους.  Γιατι σε πολλους αθλητες πιστευω η ομοσπονδια που ακολουθουν ειναι κατι σαν την ομαδα τους κ δεν την αλλαζουν.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους .Αθλητες και διοργανωτες.Ο Αργυρακης ειναι ετοιμος για μεγαλους στοχους.Το βλεμμα του λεει πολλα .Ευχομαι και περιμενω εξελιξεις.
Ο Φωτης ο Πλευριτης παρουσιαστηκε σε φοβερη κατασταση και απ'οτι φαινεται εχει παρει φορα και δεν τον σταματαει τιποτα.
Φιλε Ηλια,δεν εχω αναφερθει στα γνωστα γεγονοτα που διαδραματιστηκαν,διοτι δεν ειναι ευκολο ,αλλα ουτε και γινεται, να γραψω εδω,αυτα που σκεπτομαι και που πιστευω οτι πρεπει να δρομολογηθουν.Παντως να ξερεις οτι εχω στενοχωρηθει παρα πολυ.Οπως γραφει και ο Χρηστος, απο μικρα παιδακια βλεπαμε τη δυσαρεστη κατασταση που επικρατει στο σπορ μας ,και η οποια συνεχιζεται μεχρι σημερα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σε καταλαβαίνω απολυτα Γιάννη όλοι μας τα ξέραμε απο παλια αυτα πάντα γινόταν απλα είπαμε κάποτε θα σταματήσουν , εγω ποτε δεν είχα κολήματα με τις ομοσπονδίες και τέτοια , κάθε καλοπροαίρετη κίνηση την στήριζα και θα την στηρίζω , αλλα δεν μ αρέσει ο αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός , προτιμώ να υπάρχει δέλεαρ για τον αθλητή ώστε να θέλει απερίσπαστα να συμμετέχει κάπου γιατι τον εκφράζει και τον συμφέρει 

και όπως έχω ξαναπεί όταν κάποιος είναι καλός είναι όπου και να ανήκει , δηλαδη λένε ότι όλες οι άλλες ομοσπονδίες δεν μπορούν να κάνουν αγώνες και δεν θεωρούνται αθλητες αυτοι που συμμετέχουν , η τραγική ειρωνεία όμως είναι πως αθλητες που συμμετείχαν με αξιώσεις στην ιφββ και διακρίθηκαν πήραν μερος και αλλού , δηλαδή μετα έπαψαν να έχουν αθλητική ιδιότητα ? 
η αν κάποιος πάει απο ναββα η βαμπα στην ιφββ μετα αυτομάτως θεωρείτε αθλητης ενω πρίν δεν ήταν? 
έχει χίλια δυο προβλήματα το ββ εμείς πάμε να προσθεσουμε κι άλλα και όπως δείχνουν τα πράματα αν υπήρχε μόνο μια ομοσπονδία δεν νομίζω να ήταν καλύτερα τα πράματα θα ήταν κατι σαν δικτατορία αποφασίζουμε και διατάσουμε , ποιός θα μιλούσε όλοι κλαρίνο  οι αθλητες 

όποιος θελει να γίνει επαγγελματίας η ιφββ είναι μονόδρομος γιατι το επαγγελματικό ββ εκεί ανήκει , τι γίνετε όμως που οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουν τετοιους στόχους , οπότε κάνει η καθε ομοσπονδία σωστα την δουλειά της , φροντιζει για την εξέλιξη και ανάδειξη του αθλήματος που εκπροσωπεί και οι ενδιαφερόμενοι βλέπουν και κρίνουν ώστε να αποφασίσουν 
είδαμε και σ αυτο τον αγώνα πολυ καλούς αθλητες που στην συνέχεια πήραν μερος και σε άλλους αγώνες , τι να τούς κάνουμε να τους τιμωρήσουμε ? καλό είναι να έχουν απαιτήσεις οι αθλητες αλλα να έχουν και υποχρεώσεις απέναντι στην ομοσπονδία που θα συμμετέχουν

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Σιγουρα ο αθλητης ειναι αθλητης,και τιποτε στο κοσμο δεν μπορει αυτο να το ανατρεψει.Τα επιχειρηματα σου ειναι σωστα.Μολις εμφανιστουν και αλλες φωτο θα ξενασχολιασω τους αγωνες.Για τα θεματα περι ομοσπονδιων,ισως καποια στιγμη να τα πουμε και κατ'ιδιαν.

----------


## argyrakis



----------


## Polyneikos

Στρατο σε ευχαριστούμε για την διάθεση του βίντεο ,πολυ καλη παρουσίαση  :03. Thumb up:

----------

